# My Shirley Fab is finally here...



## worktogthr (Sep 5, 2018)

Been so busy this summer so I haven't been on here too often.  But after a long wait, my Shirley Fabrication smoker came home with me at the beginning of August.  A buddy of mine and I took the trip from Long Island, NY down to Tuscaloosa, AL to pick her up.  Paul and Tyler Shirley and their whole crew were a pleasure to work with.  They allow you to change your mind about the build, contact them personally and often to ask questions and cannot be nicer people.  After a lot of thought during the wait time I decided on the following:

24x60 Straight back elevated cabinet smoker with a elevated and rotated warmer.  Some of the add ons I asked for were a wood basket, removable tongue, sausage hooks for the warmer, a raised charcoal grate for the warmer, a damper that closes off heat to the main chamber and allows you to use the warmer as a vertical smoker, a fold down shelf with paper towel holder, and a stainless steel shelf across the whole front of the cooker. 

I have already used it quite a bit and it so versatile.  Smoker, grill, pizza oven, etc.  Holds temps like a champ and gives me the capacity to cook for large crowds.  Last weekend I had the honor of cooking for over 1000 veterans and their family members so she was filled  to the brim.   Here are some pics of my new baby.  My wife blames you all for this thing.  This is the sight that got me hooked on smoking and collecting grills and smokers, curing meat, making sausage, etc. etc.  Thanks for spending my money! hahah Well my wife's really as this is my birthday, father's day, Christmas, and anniversary presents for about the next 10-15 years haha.  Attached are some pics of my new baby
.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 5, 2018)

Boy howdy that there is the real deal. Congratulations


----------



## zachd (Sep 5, 2018)

Sweat baby Jesus


----------



## meatallica (Sep 6, 2018)

Wow!! That's a nice-looking rig there


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 6, 2018)

Nice smoker...enjoy!!


----------



## tropics (Sep 6, 2018)

Chris that looks great good luck with it
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 6, 2018)

Your in the big leagues now. Man that is one fine looking smoker Chris.

Chris


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 6, 2018)

Wow! What a dreamboat! Congratulations on that baby.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 6, 2018)

Wow, what a rig, and that home cook set-up looks terrific.  Gotta say your cooks look very good, but that brisket picture is top notch.  That looks as juicy aas you can get....and the mouth is watering.

Congrats on your new mistress.


----------



## phatbac (Sep 6, 2018)

Congrats on the new smoker! Looks like a beauty!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks everyone!  I am really loving it!  Its been 3 whole day since I used her last and I miss her haha.  Thing holds temps like a champ and to be honest is so easy to use.  Its a stick burner so it will never be set and forget but now that I know how big a fire to build for certain cooking temps its as easy as getting started up and then just adding the right amount of wood every hour or so.  Really loving it for the hot and fast indirect cooks too.


----------

